# Starting to see Joro Spiders this year.



## Mcpowell (7 mo ago)

The Joro's were prevalent in Hall County Georgia last summer. Towards the late summer, you could see them by the hundreds in the power lines. In my yard, they seem to like the evergreens best (Junipers, Lelands, and my cedar trees).

There are a good many youngsters around now, and growing fast. Last week they were mostly about a half inch in diameter. Now they are closer to an inch.

What is the consensus? Pest or not?

I don't cherish the thought of hundreds of 3 inch diameter spiders on my property. Should we spray them to give the native spiders a chance, or leave them alone and let nature figure it out?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I had a door/door pest control salesman try to sell me on their services, which includes Joro's I looked into it and it seems all they use is their normal mosquito/bifen fogger treatments. I've been spraying into the leylands & trees with any extra material I have left in the tank but it's useless. These guys have been around for a couple months and their little babies have hatched.. just in time to decorate our neighborhoods for Halloween! lol


----------

